# Led drivers require a quick disconnect, yes or no?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope, the code specifies fluorescent double ended tubes.


Can someone please ask Dennis not to send this in as a proposal for more code restrictions? Thanks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Nope, the code specifies fluorescent double ended tubes.
> 
> 
> Can someone please ask Dennis not to send this in as a proposal for more code restrictions? Thanks.


But he scores so many thumbs up from alcoholic geriatrics at Mike Holt every time he sends in a proposal...............


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> But he scores so many thumbs up from alcoholic geriatrics at Mike Holt every time he sends in a proposal...............



I would rather kill myself than submit even more proposed code rules to that corrupt sham of an organization. The NEC has enough stupid rules in it already. We certainly don't need more. I'm with sabrina on this one. Let's go back to the 1993 NEC.


----------

